# Messi e Ronaldo pronti a lasciare i loro club in estate



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2022)

Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe forzare la mano ed andarsene.

Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessero arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe sforzare la mano ed andarsene.
> 
> Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessere arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.


La cura tutù ha stufato cr7?
E' finita l'era dei due mostri.


----------



## Gamma (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe sforzare la mano ed andarsene.
> 
> Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessere arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.



Messi potrà tornare di nuovo al Barcellona in via teorica, ma visto l'investimento fatto dal PSG ed il clamore mediatico verso questo trasferimento, direi che trovo molto complicato un addio immediato.

Per Ronaldo le cose sono diverse, a Manchester è pur sempre Ronaldo, con la giusta chiacchiera e la volontà delle parti potrà anche andare altrove, ma non ci sono molte squadre credibili.
Solo un ritorno al Real sarebbe plausibile, ma i blancos sono alla ricerca di Haaland e Mbappe quindi la vedo dura(poi hanno anche Benzema che sta facendo meglio di Ronaldo).
L'altra opzione è proprio il PSG, magari provano il colpaccio con l'addio di Mbappe per formare il tridente Messi - Ronaldo - Neymar.

Secondo me non si muoverà nessuno alla fine.


----------



## Andris (8 Gennaio 2022)

ronaldo può tornare allo sporting lisbona, per far contenta la mamma
a manchester per fare cosa ?
in champions vanno avanti a fatica e verranno fatti fuori da una squadra seria, in campionato sono anni luce dietro gli altri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Gennaio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Messi potrà tornare di nuovo al Barcellona in via teorica, ma visto l'investimento fatto dal PSG ed il clamore mediatico verso questo trasferimento, direi che trovo molto complicato un addio immediato.
> 
> Per Ronaldo le cose sono diverse, a Manchester è pur sempre Ronaldo, con la giusta chiacchiera e la volontà delle parti potrà anche andare altrove, ma non ci sono molte squadre credibili.
> Solo un ritorno al Real sarebbe plausibile, ma i blancos sono alla ricerca di Haaland e Mbappe quindi la vedo dura(poi hanno anche Benzema che sta facendo meglio di Ronaldo).
> ...


Lo credo anch' io.
Entrambi vogliono uno sproposito che solo pochissime squadre si possono permettere e queste squadre (sopratutto nel caso di Ronaldo) a quel costo preferiscono giocatori piu giovani con un futuro davanti (Mbappe, Haaland, ecc.). Come hai scritto.

Inoltre credo che il PSG, come con Mbappe, non lascia uscire qualsiasi giocatore, sopratutto un simbolo come Messi, troppo importante per la loro propaganda..eh...scusa...il loro marketing.
Io francamente mi chiedo ancora Messi per quale cavolo di motivo sia andato al PSG, che motivazione puo provare uno come lui nel campionato francese a 34 anni. 

Ronaldo a 36 anni invece dovrebbe cercare un progetto che riesce a motivarlo e accettare ingaggi un po piu bassi. Un po come fece Ibra andando ad un Milan in crisi totale per aiutare alla squadra a risalire. Se un progetto del genere non lo stimola e lui vuole solo soldi allora meglio che vada a giocare in qualche paese arabo.


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ronaldo può tornare allo sporting lisbona, per far contenta la mamma
> a manchester per fare cosa ?
> in champions vanno avanti a fatica e verranno fatti fuori da una squadra seria, in campionato sono anni luce dietro gli altri


Già secondo me torna in Portogallo, gioca altri due anni e poi si ritira ma è comunque un giocatore che ha segnato un decennio insieme all'argentino, sotto tutti gli altri.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Ora come ora prenderli non è un affare per nessuno.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me Messi rimane al psg (non possono permettersi a livello di immagine di perdere in una sessione di mercato messi + mbappe secondo me) e ronaldo se non guardasse solo ai soldi ma alla romaticità della carriera e ai titoli può davvero andare allo sporting (si fa un paio d'anni da titolatissimo ad altri 20/30 goal a stagione in portogallo, vince un paio di scudetti portoghesi e chiude dove tutto è iniziato... epilogo di gran classe)


----------



## Giangy (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe forzare la mano ed andarsene.
> 
> Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessero arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.


CR7 senza champions con lo United, farà sicuramente le valige in estate. Su Messi anche secondo me rimarrà al PSG alla fine.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe forzare la mano ed andarsene.
> 
> Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessero arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.


CR7 secondo me potrebbe o restare in PL in un'altra squadra, o provare a tornare al Real (ma dubito lo vogliano) oppure perchè no tornare in italia se accetta la sfida di ridursi drasticamente l'ingaggio, magari a Roma... 
Altrimenti gli resta solo l'opzione esotica (USA ci passerà sicuro prima o poi) o tornare in portogallo, ma è ancora presto...


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Gennaio 2022)

Entrambi all'Inter secondo la Gazzetta e i siti filo-Interisti, con i disfattisti rossoneri che vanno in paranoia tra 3...2...1...


----------



## sunburn (8 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La cura tutù ha stufato cr7?
> E' finita l'era dei due mostri.


Messi secondo me ha ancora qualcosa da dare, ma se continua a pretendere lo stipendio attuale…


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2022)

due prime donne strafinite che valgono 1/10 di quello che costano.
non credo si muoveranno a meno che non accettino 1M per giocare in portogallo o argentina e chiudere la carriera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo credo anch' io.
> Entrambi vogliono uno sproposito che solo pochissime squadre si possono permettere e queste squadre (sopratutto nel caso di Ronaldo) a quel costo preferiscono giocatori piu giovani con un futuro davanti (Mbappe, Haaland, ecc.). Come hai scritto.
> 
> Inoltre credo che il PSG, come con Mbappe, non lascia uscire qualsiasi giocatore, sopratutto un simbolo come Messi, troppo importante per la loro propaganda..eh...scusa...il loro marketing.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## sacchino (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe forzare la mano ed andarsene.
> 
> Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessero arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.


La scelta di Messi mi aveva profondamente deluso mentre Cr7 come uomo non l'ho mai considerato, ma ormai la frittata è fatta.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> CR7 secondo me potrebbe o restare in PL in un'altra squadra, o provare a tornare al Real (ma dubito lo vogliano) oppure perchè no tornare in italia se accetta la sfida di ridursi drasticamente l'ingaggio, magari a Roma...
> Altrimenti gli resta solo l'opzione esotica (USA ci passerà sicuro prima o poi) o tornare in portogallo, ma è ancora presto...


Concordo su cristina. Per me alla Roma con l'altro portoghese potrebbe starci ma dovrebbe ridursi di moltissimo l'ingaggio.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> due prime donne strafinite che valgono 1/10 di quello che costano.
> non credo si muoveranno a meno che non accettino 1M per giocare in portogallo o argentina e chiudere la carriera.


Cristina in una squadra seria sarebbe ancora decisivo. Da noi al posto di ibra segnerebbe tranquillamente 30 gol. I gobbi non avevano centrocampo e giocava da solo ma nonostante questo segnava ancora tantissimo. Con una squadra decente si toglierebbe ancora qualche soddisfazione. Ovviamente non in premier dove i ritmi sono altissimi e la concorrenza è super agguerrita e nemmeno in champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Cristina in una squadra seria sarebbe ancora decisivo. Da noi al posto di ibra segnerebbe tranquillamente 30 gol. I gobbi non avevano centrocampo e giocava da solo ma nonostante questo segnava ancora tantissimo. Con una squadra decente si toglierebbe ancora qualche soddisfazione. Ovviamente non in premier dove i ritmi sono altissimi e la concorrenza è super agguerrita e nemmeno in champions.



una squadra seria non può giocare in 10 per far contento cristina, noi non siamo una squadra seria ed infatti giochiamo in 10 per far contento ibra quindi hai ragione da noi potrebbe giocare.
se ci metti i rigori a 20 ci arriverebbe ma non credo che ci porterebbe a vincere qualcosa, l'esempio è appunto ibra che quando gioca da titolare non vinciamo mai.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Notizie incredibile che riguarda Messi e Ronaldo. Per quanto riguarda l'argentino, secondo _El Chiringuito_, potrebbe lasciare il PSG già in estate in caso di mancanza Champions inoltre non riesce a trovarsi nell'ambiente parigini. I prossimi 5 mesi saranno la chiave e Messi, in caso di fallimento, potrebbe forzare la mano ed andarsene.
> 
> Anche la situazione Ronaldo sembra complicata. Il portoghese ha un rapporto ai minimi con Ralf Rangnick, il tedesco è arrivato per traghettare lo United fino all'estate ma se non dovessero arrivare un allenatore gradito da Ronaldo, l'ex Juve è pronto a lasciare.


Come fa a non andare Champions il PSG? Deve esplodere una bomba nucleare a Parigi, notizia sul nulla. Più facile Ronaldo perchè il Manchester è davvero poca roba peggio dei ladri dove stava


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Come fa a non andare Champions il PSG? Deve esplodere una bomba nucleare a Parigi, notizia sul nulla. Più facile Ronaldo perchè il Manchester è davvero poca roba peggio dei ladri dove stava


Mi sembra chiaro che si intenda vincere la Champions...


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiaro che si intenda vincere la Champions...


Se non l'hanno vinta fino adesso cosa gli fa credere di poterci riuscire quest'anno? Gli va bene che sono tutte un pò sottotono quest'anno anche se in gara secca pure l'Atalanta li può battere


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Prendiamoli noi  .


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prendiamoli noi  .


Ahahahah!!! Si, fratello, siamo proprio quelli con i dirigenti più adatti... noti scialacquatori...ahahahah
Ah, già, ma "si ripagano con la vendita delle magliette" (cit.), allora sì, prendiamoli!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ahahahah!!! Si, fratello, siamo proprio quelli con i dirigenti più adatti... noti scialacquatori...ahahahah
> Ah, già, ma "si ripagano con la vendita delle magliette" (cit.), allora sì, prendiamoli!


Se qualcuno pensa che CR7 sarebbe addirittura disposto a giocare in Portogallo allo Sporting pur di cambiare squadra, non penso schiferebbe noi che abbiamo sicuramente più appeal e siamo tornati un minimo competitivi.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Gennaio 2022)

Non avete ancora capito.
Vogliono venire qui a zero cartellino e zero salario per fare il tridente con Ibra e fargli vincere finalmente qualcosa di importante.
In panchina Beckham


----------

